
How Last.FM began and how mashups made it possible - domp
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/nov2006/tc20061113_604776.htm
======
domp
I loved this article. It covers how a website can start with no clear vision
and have the social community direct what it ultimately becomes

They also have a pretty positive outlook on their biggest competitor, Pandora,
who they also see as a friend in spreading their products reach.

~~~
danielha
It's a good realization of "release early and iterate." Provide something good
for your users and then listen carefully to what they have to say. That's way,
way better than hiding in development for an overextended period,
hypothesizing -- without foundation -- what new features are needed.

